# ROCCAT mouse doesn't work ("failed to attach handler kbd")

## Max_JD

Hey,

I'm kind of new to Gentoo (installed it some years ago, but used Ubuntu most of the time) but I wanted to give it a try again these days  :Smile:  I currently use kernel 3.12.13, basically everything is working and I eventually got the nvidia drivers running.

But I'm stuck with the "Roccat Savu" mouse I want to use. I compiled the related kernel module (tried to compile in, and compile as module, both are same) and get the following errors, when booting and when starting X:

dmesg output

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

I think the interesting parts are these:

From dmesg:

```
[   13.798332] savu 0003:1E7D:2D5A.0007: timeout initializing reports

[   13.798371] input: ROCCAT ROCCAT Savu as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.8/2-1.8:1.1/input/input12

[   13.812151] input: failed to attach handler kbd to device input12, error: -16

[   13.817150] sysrq: Failed to open input device, error -16

[   13.822149] input: failed to attach handler sysrq to device input12, error: -16

[   13.822191] savu 0003:1E7D:2D5A.0007: input,hidraw6: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [ROCCAT ROCCAT Savu] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.8/input1

```

From Xorg log:

```
[    26.922] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ROCCAT ROCCAT Savu (/dev/input/event8)

[    26.922] (**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Savu: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    26.922] (**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Savu: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    26.922] (**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Savu: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    26.922] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'ROCCAT ROCCAT Savu'

[    26.922] (**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Savu: always reports core events

[    26.922] (**) evdev: ROCCAT ROCCAT Savu: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

[    26.935] (EE) evdev: ROCCAT ROCCAT Savu: Unable to open evdev device "/dev/input/event8".

[    26.935] (EE) PreInit returned 2 for "ROCCAT ROCCAT Savu"

```

Please note, that the "Logitech USB Laser Mouse" was just attached to use X anyway. It works perfectly but it is kinda broken, so this is no permanent solution to me. The "Razer" keyboard leads the the same error, but works...

What I've tried:

 - re-emerge some package, like xorg-server

 - cat the different /dev/input/ devices. None of them reacts to mouse movement, or I get 

```
cat: /dev/input/event8: Device or resource busy
```

   /dev/input/event8 should be the event device of the ROCCAT mosue...

 - rebuild the kernel with the roccat module sometimes

 - experiment with Xorg config (see here), but I think, the problem occurs before X even starts (because of the dmesg output)

 - Google, but the error messages don't lead me to anything useful   :Sad: 

Now the Xorg config is default again apart from German keyboard layout.

I am far away from being an Linux expert, so I'm out of ideas.

Thanks for any suggestions.  :Smile: 

P.S. I don't know whether these might be useful:

Kernel config

/proc/bus/input/devices 

----------

## Dominique_71

Do you know that: http://roccat.sourceforge.net/index.html

You can also take a look here: http://sourceforge.net/p/roccat/discussion/

----------

## Max_JD

I know and studied the first linked page, but it contained nothing I found useful or helped me in this situation (the page was actually linked in my first post if you look carefully  :Smile:  )

The official forum of the ROCCAT kmod driver developer also contained nothing that helped me any futher (althougth it might be possible that I overlook something, as I didn't read every single post). I thought, that the problem was more likely to be related to the Linux distribution, as the mouse works perfectly for me under Ubuntu. Therefore, I choose this forum over the mentioned one. But I will try to ask there, if I don't find a solution over the next days...

Thanks anyway  :Smile: 

----------

## Max_JD

I finally sorted out my problem, but I can not really tell where it came from exactly. The idea was to start from a kernel config, where the mouse works (in my case I used the gentoo-minimal Install CD config). After the mouse worked I had to sort out, why the nvidia drivers were so laggy... -.-

The problem is basically that I always changed so many kernel config settings, that I can hardly tell where all these problems came from. I will just post my working kernel config:

working kernel config

If anyone wants to "spot the difference" I would be happy to know where exactly the behavior origins  :Smile:  I think the only module I ever changed on HID devices themself is the Battery status module (whicht I don't compile anymore).

The solution to this problem is the way described above.

Edit:

Oh. and much thanks go to Dominique as you can see here: https://sourceforge.net/p/roccat/discussion/989581/thread/ae60665c/

----------

## AstroFloyd

I received a kernel message in dmesg similar to this for a wireless keyboard, where the keyboard worked but the trackpad didn't:

```
kernel: input: failed to attach handler kbd to device input27, error: -16 
```

It turned out this only happened when using one (ehci-pci) of my four USB ports for the wireless dongle; when using one of the other three USB ports (both ehci-pci and xhci_hcd), both keyboard and trackpad worked fine.

----------

